# Reptoboost



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

I posted about a week ago about my 2x 7 month old leopard geckos that weren't eating. 

Was putting it down to incorrect heating or stress from moving from their old home to my home. Since then have got the heat mat hooked up to a thermostat and thermometers measuring the hot side (usually around 30.8] and cool side (usually around 24). 

But they are still not eating (and consequently not pooping). I have seen them regularly drink water from the bowl, and have been trying with both mealworms and crickets but still they have not even offered to eat anything. It has been 2 weeks now. As I said in the previous post I have seen 1 of them eat 2 crickets once since I had them but that is the only time and was just after we had them. I am worried about mine particularly as it is not very strong on it's legs, doesn't hold itself up on them like the other one does, it sort of walks low down almost on it's tummy and I am panicking that it is MBD.

I have read somewhere that bathing them in reptoboost and putting some in their drinking water can help sort their appetite out. Is this true? And if so where on earth do you get it from since none of the pet shops near me stock it?

Also, is it worth just having a dish of Calcium in the viv rather than dusting their food with it? If they're not eating they're obviously not getting the calcium or Nutrabol?

Thanks for any help in advance 

Kimberley x


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

are they in the same viv?


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes xx


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheapest place I found to get my reptoboost was eBay. And yeah I've been told it does the same as you I've bathed my gecko in it and in her water but still not much difference. Try different foods I'm currently trying locust and shes eating a few of them.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

princess_kimbo27 said:


> I posted about a week ago about my 2x 7 month old leopard geckos that weren't eating.
> 
> Was putting it down to incorrect heating or stress from moving from their old home to my home. Since then have got the heat mat hooked up to a thermostat and thermometers measuring the hot side (usually around 30.8] and cool side (usually around 24).
> 
> ...


Hello
can you add some pictures of the one you suspect to have mbd ? the possible mbd could be the reason why they are not feeding may not be fast enough to catch the crickets or their jaws may be effected making it difficult for them to eat. if it turns out to be mbd then really you will need to visit a reptile vet.

The vet will advise you on treatment maybe administer some calcium injections etc.
reptoboost and avipro are both good for appetite and re-hydrating etc would just add recommended amount to their water.
a dish of calcium is always a good idea but should not replace the dusting of live food.
if they are not eating much would only dust with nutrobal until they are feeding regularly to try and increase their level of vitamins including d3 so they have a chance of absorbing some calcium then rotate between calcium and nutrobal every feed.
have you tried a variety of live food if using meal worms make sure to change them out regularly for fresh active ones a non moving meal worm will not interest them examples of other available live food locusts , dubia roaches , silkworms , crickets , meal worms etc.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

With leos, you want a dish of calcium in the viv at all times anyway. You would still dust their food too.

In regards to the heat, 30c does seem a little low. Up this to around 33c.

As for the reptoboost, if you cant find this anywhere - go and buy some powerade and give them a little bath. This does exactly the same thing and would be alot cheeper.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> With leos, you want a dish of calcium in the viv at all times anyway. You would still dust their food too.
> 
> In regards to the heat, 30c does seem a little low. Up this to around 33c.
> 
> As for the reptoboost, if you cant find this anywhere - go and buy some powerade and give them a little bath. This does exactly the same thing and would be alot cheeper.


Powerade can indeed help with dehydration because it contains electrolytes but it is not the same as avipro as powerade does not include vitamins a , c & e + probiotics prebiotics etc.
not having a go just wanted to correct your statement of them being the same.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

yellrat said:


> Powerade can indeed help with dehydration because it contains electrolytes but it is not the same as avipro as powerade does not include vitamins a , c & e + probiotics prebiotics etc.
> not having a go just wanted to correct your statement of them being the same.


I know its not the same as AviPro as that is a Pro Biotic. I mean to say it pretty much does the same job as Reptoboost - increases the electrolytes and and helps gain an appetite again. I should have worded it better :blush:


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

I shall up the setting on the thermostat to try and get the temperature a bit higher then.

I'm also going to add a dish of calcium in the viv as well, didn't realise I needed to do that as well as dusting the food. 

This is the one I am concerned about MBD. It is hard to get a picture of him/her as despite the issues it is still a fast mover. The other one is completely different, very strong on it's legs and stands up tall on them when walking. It's just this one that worries me


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

princess_kimbo27 said:


> I shall up the setting on the thermostat to try and get the temperature a bit higher then.
> 
> I'm also going to add a dish of calcium in the viv as well, didn't realise I needed to do that as well as dusting the food.
> 
> ...


That back left leg does look a little twisted - have you been to the vet with them at all?


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> That back left leg does look a little twisted - have you been to the vet with them at all?


I haven't yet. Only had them 2 weeks and only the last day or two that I started to look into why it was walking funny and MBD kept cropping up. 

Someone said it could be walking funny as it's not eating so its energy levels are low which is why I was even more desperate for them to just eat something. But then I guess the other one would be having the same problem.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you sure that they have both been getting to the food?
Is this the one that was attacked or the attacker?


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> Are you sure that they have both been getting to the food?
> Is this the one that was attacked or the attacker?


This was the one that was attacked. This one quite often goes and lies with its head on the side of the food dish but doesnt pay any attention to the mealies whereas the other one walks over to it turns his nose straight up and walks off again. And with the crickets they can land right next to them but still make no effort to eat any


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

1. If it's possible try and separate them. I had 2 girls together that never fought or squabbled and even shared hides. I noticed that 1 was eating more than the other. I bought a new viv for them to be separated and her appetite is massive again. All are now eating 4 to 6 morios in one sitting. 

2. I've also noticed a varied diet is important 1 week hoppers , another week morios and then dubias. It sometimes makes a difference in my experience what you gutload with. I've loaded up worms on veg and others on sweet fruit and some of my leos preferred the sweeter worms.

3. For the one with poss mbd try putting a 5% uv bulb in the viv. It's not a necessity but I have one in all my vivs. That combined with the calcium permanently in the viv and constant dusting of livefood may just help the littleone along.


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so excited right now. I popped over to the pet shop this afternoon to get some more calcidust and just happened to have a look at their live food selection. They had some morio's in which I had never seen before but thought they might be worth a go. Came home, dusted them with Nutrabol and put them in the viv. I have never seen the Geckos so excited. They were straight there chasing them and ate 4 each. I was literally hopping with excitement. 

Fussy little devils!! Are Morio's ok to be fed often, or are they one of these things that should only be given now and again? And also, what do you gutload them on (obviously these ones went in as soon as I got home but will be gutloading the others) x

Yay Yay Yay!! x


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

They gutload exactly the same as mealworms but better IMO. They seem to eat a lot more you can even a few hours before feeding put the morios on a well dusted spring green leaf. They will chomp loads of the dusted leaf and therefore be almost like a calcium/vitamin tablet.
Morios seem to move a lot faster and are more visual than mealworms. My leos love them but like I said they like variety. The great thing about morios is that they do not turn like mealworms. As long as there are a few moving around together in the tub they won't mutate.


----------



## princess_kimbo27 (Jun 28, 2011)

markn said:


> They gutload exactly the same as mealworms but better IMO. They seem to eat a lot more you can even a few hours before feeding put the morios on a well dusted spring green leaf. They will chomp loads of the dusted leaf and therefore be almost like a calcium/vitamin tablet.
> Morios seem to move a lot faster and are more visual than mealworms. My leos love them but like I said they like variety. The great thing about morios is that they do not turn like mealworms. As long as there are a few moving around together in the tub they won't mutate.


Thanks for your help and info, and all the other people who have commented on here too. I will try again with the crickets/mealies to give them the variety and see whether they can be tempted with them. I am just really glad to have found something at last that they will happily munch. 

I have increased the setting on the stat and the hot side is now sitting at a steady 32.5 and I have added a dish of calcidust which they have both already had a lick of, as per the advice given on here.

I'm a very happy Gecko Mummy right now lol

Thanks again all  x


----------

